# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL > تحلیل و طراحی بانک اطلاعات >  بهترین کتاب طراحی بانک اطلاعاتی

## طبیب دل

با سلام به دوستان 
من می خوام یک کتاب برای اموزش طراحی بانک اطلاعاتی بخرم که بشه گفت از سطح مقدماتی تا پیشرفته باشه. کتاب روحانی رانکوهی چطوره؟
شما چه کتابی رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟

----------


## Galawij

یک نکته ای را من تو پرانتز بگم : دوست عزیز طراحی بانک اطلاعاتی جدا از کتاب و معلومات،به خلاقیت و هنر و تجربه نیاز داره. شما برای اینکه یک طراح بانک حرفه ای بشید باید سیستم های مختلفی را در کنار معلومات این علم، تجزیه و تحلیل کنید تا این مهارت را بدست بیارید.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
کتاب اصول طراحی پایگاه داده که در دانشگاه تدریس میکنند برای شروع خوبه.
بعدش میتونید از منابع زبان اصلی استفاده کنید.
این کتاب و این کتاب میتونند راهنمای خوبی برای شما باشند.

----------


## m0hammad_01

دو کتاب معروف دانشگاهی مفاهیم پایگاه داده که برای اقایان سیلبرشاتس و دیت هستش یک فصل چند بخشی رو به طراحی پایگاه داده اختصاص دادن.
همینطوری که دوستان گفتن این موضوع نیاز به تجربه و دانش و هنر داره.یه چیز بسیار مهم هم این مساله هستش که قبل طراحی پایگاه داده باید تا حدودی تحلیلگر خوبی هم بود یا حد اقل باهاش آشنا بود.چرا؟
چون نتایج تحلیل هستش که به ما میگه چی طراحی کنیم.
طراجی پایگاه داده با تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار یک رابطه بسیار نزدیک و در هم رفته ای داره. "خلاصه با هم فامیلن :دی"

----------


## sajad_3dmax

باعرض سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان.
کتاب هایی دوستان معرفی فرمودند  بسیار خوب هستند و هرکدوم مرجع های بسیار مهمی هستند. اما بنظر بنده کتاب خانم پریساگوهری از انتشارات نص در این زمینه بینظیر هست.در این کتاب بصورت کاربردی هر آنچه را که برای طراحی نیاز دارید(از جمله triigerها و...) بیان شده و در کل مطالب فنی و کاربردی اند.

----------


## mehran_sh_t

با سلام
اگر نمی خواید زیاد درگیر جزئایت بشید (اینکه داده ها چطور رو حافظه ذخیره میشن و ...) و فقط می خواید با مفاهیم طراحی آشنا بشید، پیشنهاد می کنم جزوه دانشگاهی و یا اسلاید های یک استاد رو بخونید. بقیه کتاب ها رو نمی دونم، ولی کتاب دکتر رانکوهی انصافا زیاده! البته چون با جزئیات گفته
اینطوری به نظرم سریع تر پیشرفت می کنید، با مفاهیم آشنا می شید و تو تجربه است که خیلی چیزا رو یاد می گیرید.
موفق باشید

----------


## m0hammad_01

طراحی پایگاه داده یک بخش کوچکی از مفاهیم پایگاه دادست.نمی دونم منظورتون از طراحی چیه.
اگه با مفاهیم اولیه پایگاه داده بخصوص جبر رابطه ای و کوئری ها و ایندکسینگ و نرمال سازی ... آشنا نیستیم میشه گفت طراح پایگاه داده قوی و مسلطی نخواهیم شد! پس اول مفاهیم اولیه رو خوب یاد بگیریم بعد بریم سراغ طراحی! حتی به نطرم برای طراحی یه بانک تقریبا کوچیک اگه نگاه کنین کسایی که مفاهیم رو نمی دونن و حتی با مساله تحلیل سیستم در مهندسی نرم افزار آشنا نیستن، یک طراحی ضعیف و پر از اشکال رو انجام میدن.

----------

